# Live Steam Boats



## applegeekz (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello,

I know this forum is mainly for live steam locomotives, but, I just want to share with some of you my latest acquisition.

*FIRST BOAT: Lady Nicole (named after my daughter).*


























































































































*SECOND BOAT: LeVan (named after my wife).*










































































































*THIRD BOAT: HAPPY JACK (named after a old British Song).*


























































































Thanks,


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful boats! How about a few more details about who built them and from what? 

Harvey C.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Mighty fine craft! (But I would not trust any navigation instructions from a Smurf.) 

From whom did you obtain these?


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Those are lovely models! 

DO you operate them?


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

What is the LOA Kits? 


jim


----------



## applegeekz (Nov 27, 2012)

They are built by Mr. Alan Luckett, a renowned model builder in UK. He has won numerous competitions for his super wood work at Windermere Steam Boat festivals, Black Pool Shows, and Model Boat Convention. His boats are second to none. 

*The First Boat:* Lady Nicole is scratch built. It is built to a very high standard with working lights etc. The steam plant (Hemmens Max II, UK) is a work of art now highly collectable, the boiler is fed by a water pump supplied from a tank in the bow. It’s a lovely model and has won many awards, including, gold and silver medals, best in show's and many more. Dimension is *52" x 11"*

*The Second Boat:* The 'LeVan' (Topaz) is based on Marten, Howes and Baylis (MHB) kit. The engine is “Le Cristal Anton” (France), and the boiler is from MHB. It is built as an 'exact' scale model to mirror the original launch of the English Lake District. The hull was painted in a Satin finish rather a high gloss to replicate the original hull. This model was awarded a gold medal in many competitions. Its built to a very high standard details. The pictures can’t do justice to the beauty of this boat. This boat is by far the best one I have received from Mr. Luckett. Dimension is *48" x 8"*

*The Third Boat:* Happy Jack has won the award in 2013 at The Boat Museum Ellesmere Port for achieving the highly commented standard in David E. Owen Challenge. It also won many trophies in other competitions. The boiler is a Maccsteam and the engine a Cheddar puffin. The hull is grp with the colour, 'red and blue' mixed with the gell coat, this gives a very fine high gloss finish. All the timber is mahogany and lime wood. Dimension is *42" x 10.5"*


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the thread. We also enjoy steam boats and your collection is 1st rate. Hope that the collection will soon see the waterways and the video camera

Fung Shuey 

Connection between steam trains and steam boats

PRR Harrisburg Tug


----------



## applegeekz (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks Charles. Im sure the Challenger you are building for me will also be first class quality. Looking to receive it from you. 

Nathan


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are some of the purrtiest boats I've ever seen









Thanks for the pictures and info.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I love boats and those are three beautiful ones. Thanks for posting.


----------

